# courier-authlib and vpopmail

## magari

* 

 * vpopmail support has been removed, it's unmaintained upstream and will be

 * removed with the next release.

 * 

 * Please remove vpopmail USE-flag.

 * 

 * ERROR: net-libs/courier-authlib-0.60.2-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                          ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup

 *   courier-authlib-0.60.2-r1.ebuild, line   44:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              die "vpopmail support removed"

 *  The die message:

 *   vpopmail support removed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

Oh noes!

How do I authenticate my vpopmail users now?

Should I even be using vpopmail?

----------

## !equilibrium

please add 0.60.2* to package.mask and stay with the old 0.58 version.

this is the only workaround until the problem is fixed upstream.

----------

## magari

What about 0.59?

----------

## magari

For anyone else out there with this issue here are the simple steps I took...

portage.mask

```

>=net-libs/courier-authlib-0.60
```

re-emerge

```
emerge -upv courier-authlib
```

I can authenticate vpopmail users again.

----------

## Crymson

I sure am glad this thread is here.  It just solved my 2 hour headache trying to figure out why I couldn't authenticate any longer.

Until this gets resolved I think the courier-authlib-0.60* should be moved to the testing branch so it doesn't bork up our installs.  Either that or disallow the installation if the vpopmail USE flag is set.

Thanks for this though, it helped me!

I had to add the whole package name to /etc/portage/package.mask though.  See as follows:

```

>cat /etc/portage/package.mask

=net-libs/courier-authlib-0.60.2-r1

```

Hope that helps anyone else with this issue.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Crymson wrote:*   

> Until this gets resolved I think the courier-authlib-0.60* should be moved to the testing branch so it doesn't bork up our installs.  Either that or disallow the installation if the vpopmail USE flag is set.

 

unfortunately it was a devels decision to bump the package as stable, see 222737.

it's the case to add our disappoint to that bugreport.

----------

## honeymak

is this a long term decision or short term?

because if courier is going to kill vpopmail in long term

i'd better look for another solution......em......but is there any other solution?

oops   :Embarassed: 

----------

## !equilibrium

 *honeymak wrote:*   

> is this a long term decision or short term?
> 
> because if courier is going to kill vpopmail in long term

 

it's not a Gentoo decision, you need to ask it upstream.

----------

## xtz

 *honeymak wrote:*   

> is this a long term decision or short term?
> 
> because if courier is going to kill vpopmail in long term
> 
> i'd better look for another solution......em......but is there any other solution?
> ...

 Yup, there is. I also 'got the ckeckpoint' with vpopmail and courier-authlib's new ebuild. Then I moved on to this, which I think is a better solution. Qmail is old and barely supported, while postfix is faster, more secure and is currently developed. A little note about the Postfix guide:

```
Code Listing 7.2: Creating mailboxes

# mkdir -p /home/vmail/virt-domain.com/foo

# chown -R vmail:vmail /home/vmail/virt-domain.com

# maildirmake /home/vmail/virt-domain.com/foo/.maildir
```

The chown command should be last, because after u create the mail directory with maildir, it's owned by root and u get pretty fancy errors, trying to log in  :Wink: 

----------

## tstrand

I also updated courier-authlib and got this problem.

However I suspected it might turn out like this and made a copy of my libauthvchkpw files

In my case they were in...

/usr/lib64/courier-authlib/libauthvchkpw*

And then I got my suspicions right and my users couldn’t authenticate, so I copied the libauthvchkpw files back and then restarted the courier services and it worked...

I know this is an ugly solution. but for a temporary fix it worked.

Another solution might be to replace Courier for Dovecot  (http://www.dovecot.org) its also has got vpopmail auth support.

----------

## jiri.tyr

Try my HOW-TO:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-706798-highlight-vpopmail+dovecot.html

----------

